# Where in Scotland do you hunt?



## ConnorA9 (May 3, 2018)

I am keen on the idea of going hunting with one of my slingshots. The problem is, while rabbits and woodies are plentiful here, most landowners wouldn't give permission to shoot them from these spots. Does anyone know of some places in Scotland that are suitable, and are simple to get the 'ok' for shooting on?

Many thanks,
Connor


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Maybe try asking some farmers? Over here they hate the rabbits, and will jump at the chance of getting rid of them.


----------



## ConnorA9 (May 3, 2018)

I'll try doing that, cheers for the advice!


----------

